# Guangzhou: the megacity of Southern China



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

fragel said:


> This is unacceptable! She is very pretty and we only get to see her feet?


I know, I failed... I was thinking to do that but I didn't want to get too annoying or look like a pervert. 



> about the pebble foot massage thing, traditional Chinese medicine has a theory that stimulating the acupuncture points on your feet could improve the health condition of your other body parts. well there is no easier way of doing that than simply walking barefoot on a pebble-paved path.


That I understand. But why walk backwards?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

You should have just changed to telephoto lens and moved to a safe distance! 

Im liking the Shamian Island, looks like a lovely place. Continue, please.

:yes:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> You should have just changed to telephoto lens and moved to a safe distance!
> 
> Im liking the Shamian Island, looks like a lovely place. Continue, please.
> 
> :yes:


That photo was taken with tele lens anyway. The problem is that people are able to realize that it's a tele lens and if someone is persistently trying to take a picture of someone with such lens it makes him look like a pervert. So I tried not to stay in one place for too long and not to attract too much attention. I really wouldn't want to scare that girl.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Pansori said:


> I know, I failed... I was thinking to do that but I didn't want to get too annoying or look like a pervert.


without background, showing multiple lady feet pics in a row might get urself mistaken for a foot fetishist:lol: not that it is something wrong, but at least now we know you are just interested in self foot massage.



> That I understand. But why walk backwards?


according to some mysterious theory it's more relaxing. I always think of it as an old man's exercise 'cause I've only seen elderly people backward walking in parks, not such young pretty girls.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pansori said:


> 99. I witnessed a very weird sighting. I don't know what it was. Maybe a ritual? Or maybe just a way to get a good foot massage? But why walk backwards anyway? A girl took her shoes off and started walking backwards on some decorative path paved with little stones. *She actually was very pretty but I wouldn't dare to ask what she was doing.* :|



Backwards walking on stones is good for health. No face? At least you can photogragh one.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

fragel said:


> without background, showing multiple lady feet pics in a row might get urself mistaken for a foot fetishist:lol: not that it is something wrong, but at least now we know you are just interested in self foot massage.
> 
> 
> according to some mysterious theory it's more relaxing. I always think of it as an old man's exercise 'cause I've only seen elderly people backward walking in parks, not such young pretty girls.


Many ladies in my office building walk backwards after lunch which always puzzles me... :lol:


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Pansori said:


> 104. I have heard it is now compulsory to separate waste in Guangzhou. A great initiative! It should be done everywhere


You have a lot of faith my friend. 

Most of the split bins in China I've come across contain 'identical' rubbish in either portion, and when you consult a cleaning lady she'd just stare at you thinking you are weird and say 'Ooooh recycling - don't mind that sign', and walk off laughing her head off.


----------



## cbz (Nov 24, 2010)

fragel said:


> __________________
> 女口果人尔能句多看日月白这句言舌,京尤言兑日月人尔有匕匕车交严重白勺斗又鸟目艮。


人奄目焦了女子几个金中豆页，才日月白人尔写白勺口舍。


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

NCT said:


> You have a lot of faith my friend.
> 
> Most of the split bins in China I've come across contain 'identical' rubbish in either portion, and when you consult a cleaning lady she'd just stare at you thinking you are weird and say 'Ooooh recycling - don't mind that sign', and walk off laughing her head off.


Of course, because it's a new thing unheard of before. It will take time. A few years perhaps. However, the fact that there is such an initiative is very encouraging and it will surely start working. It does in many countries where such initiative was shown (e.g. Germany). What surprises me though is that some cities/countries don't even try to do that or encourage people to separate waste (e.g. UK).


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continuing in *Zhujiang New Town*. The area is still very much a construction site although most of the infrastructure including streets, parks and public spaces are already open

114. Just outside the Zhujiang New Town metro station


115.


116. There are not too many cars in some streets. Poeple are crossing street anywhere they find convenient. At first I was too reluctant to do that but eventually started doing the same and crossing the street wherever I felt like looking for some angles to take a picture


117.



118. Wide pedestrian spaces, trees and general feeling of order


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

119. 


119.


120.


121.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

122.
Pearl River Tower 


123.


124.


125.


126.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

127.


128.


129. Street washing machine


130.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

nice pics again. Zhujiang New Town is indeed nicely planned.



> 116. There are not too many cars in some streets. Poeple are crossing street anywhere they find convenient. At first I was too reluctant to do that but eventually started doing the same and crossing the street wherever I felt like looking for some angles to take a picture


bad habits are contagious. However in China pedestrians randomly crossing the streets are not the biggest threat to drivers. those speedy silent electric bikes are really dangerous. Guangzhou banned all electric bikes a couple of years ago. and Shenzhen is to ban such bikes in a few days.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

cbz said:


> 人奄目焦了女子几个金中豆页，才日月白人尔写白勺口舍。


lol, glad my signature wasted you some time, and congrats for having crossed eyes. i modified it a little bit though.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

fragel said:


> nice pics again. Zhujiang New Town is indeed nicely planned.
> 
> 
> 
> bad habits are contagious. However in China pedestrians randomly crossing the streets are not the biggest threat to drivers. those speedy silent electric bikes are really dangerous. Guangzhou banned all electric bikes a couple of years ago. and Shenzhen is to ban such bikes in a few days.


I saw quite a few of those bikes in Shenzhen. Maybe it's a good idea which will, hopefully, push people to move to ordinary bicycles and so improve their physical condition.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Pansori said:


> 116. There are not too many cars in some streets. Poeple are crossing street anywhere they find convenient. At first I was too reluctant to do that but eventually started doing the same and crossing the street wherever I felt like looking for some angles to take a picture


I wouldn't blame the pedestrians for that - there ought to be a signal controlled crossing at or near this road junction, but it seems there isn't one in sight.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I quite like those new high-rise resi towers, I wonder what are the flats like in them?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

NCT said:


> I wouldn't blame the pedestrians for that - there ought to be a signal controlled crossing at or near this road junction, but it seems there isn't one in sight.


I saw a pedestrian bridge nearby but it's still not finished. I saw similar sights in many locations though. People just seem to cross the street where they fell like. A bad habit that has to be dealt with.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More Zhujiang New Town

131.


132.


133.


134.
Washing trees?


135.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

136. :yes:


137.


138. *Pearl River Tower*. a 310m supertall skyscraper nearing completion. Designed by Gordon Gill from SOM. The building is said do be one of the most sustainable skyscrapers ever built.

There is an interesting BBC broadcast: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8317211.stm. Pay attention how the journalists starts "explaining" about how inefficient and bad all other buildings are "surrounding" the Pearl River Tower. The funny thing is that at the time of the broadcast most of the surrounding area was merely a large construction site (as so it is today to a large extent) with some newly built blocks further away. I think he should have done some more explanation on what he meant by "surrounding". But that's how BBC is making it's "broadcasts" on China I guess... 



139. Construction site of Kingold Tower. The gates were open and noone seemed to mind me walking in and taking a few pictures


140.
Wastebins. Guangzhou has recently started a campaign to separete waste into recycleable and non-recycleable. Great initiative


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A short video I took from Zhujiang New Town. The first bit is overlooking the area where construction of Kingold Tower is taking place. The second shot is at the park in the middle of Zhujiang New Town


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

141. Pedestrian bridge over Zhujiang West Rd.


142. Construction of Kingold Tower, a 227m tower designed by SOM


143.


144. Leatop Plaza (303m) and Bank of Guangzhou (267m), designed by Murphy/Jahn INC. and Guangzhou Chengzong Design Institute respectively


145.


146.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

147.


148. Nearby areas


149.


150.



151.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

152. A park which is at the center of Zhujiang New Town development area.


153.


154.


155.


156.
Decorative ponds in the park


157.
*Canton Tower* seen some distance away on the other side of the river. We'll have a closer look later. One thing I have to say, however, it is perhaps the most impressive structure I have ever seen. An outstanding architectural and structural showcase


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

158.
To the opposite direction from Canton Tower you can see the iconic CITIC Plaza tower which has been the dominant vertical landmark of Guangzhou until IFC and Canton Tower were built. It still is a great landmark


159.


160.


161.


162. W Hotel, 150m high hotel. I really loved the architecture of this building. Designed by Rocco Design Architects Ltd.


163.


164.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continuing with Zhujiang New Town

165. An interesting building which we are going to see from a close-up later


166. Two men sleeping on the grass surrounded by skyscrapers and construction sites


167.


168.


169.


170.
Guangzhou APM (Automated People Mover). Part of Guangzhou Metro although in reality a separate system built specifically to serve the main objects of Zhujiang New Town. Stations are close to each other and capacity of trains is lower than that of ordinary metro trains.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

171.


172.


173.


174.


175.


176.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

177. Entrance to one of the APM stations


178. Bottom part of Canton Tower 


179.... and top


180.


181.


182. Currently Guangzhou's tallest skyscraper - *International Finance Center*. A very impressive landmark.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

183. Some quick facts about IFC
- height: 440m, 103 floors
- built: 2010
- design: Wilkinson Eyre (USA)
- structural engineering: Arup (UK)
- GFA: 448 000 sq. m
- cost: 1.15 bn USD


184.


185.


186.


187.


188.


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

Pansori said:


> Of course, because it's a new thing unheard of before. It will take time. A few years perhaps. However, the fact that there is such an initiative is very encouraging and it will surely start working. It does in many countries where such initiative was shown (e.g. Germany). What surprises me though is that some cities/countries don't even try to do that or encourage people to separate waste (e.g. UK).


Of course the UK encourages people to separate waste! UK households already recycle 40%+ of their household waste and all local authorities must by law provide every household with a separate collection of at least two types of recyclable materials. The same applies to bins on the street. On my street alone, I counted no less than 38 of these dual recyling bins (which on a 600m long street means one every 16m on average):


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice pictures! Great and very clean area with the skyscrapers.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Langur said:


> Of course the UK encourages people to separate waste! UK households already recycle 40%+ of their household waste and all local authorities must by law provide every household with a separate collection of at least two types of recyclable materials. The same applies to bins on the street. On my street alone, I counted no less than 38 of these dual recyling bins (which on a 600m long street means one every 16m on average):
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3633/5808902080_f21d255655_z.jpg


This is pretty cool. Although I've never seen them anywhere yet. Your street is lucky. Must be a very recent initiative.


----------



## Northern Lotus (Jul 24, 2006)

AUDI A6L: The reason why most Chinese buy Audi with the longer version is because the ones who can afford to buy an Audi usually can afford to have a chauffeur; they need the extra leg room at the back for the owner or passenger.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

In China owning a car is also an outward manisfestation of wealth, so a lot of times people would buy at least one size bigger than necessary. Also cars in China are either black or silver to show a degree of 'class', which is in contrast to varied and brighter colours often chosen in European countries.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I think this is somewhat typical to all other countries I've been to asia. Even some small models like toyota yaris have "prolonged" saloon versions instead of hatchbacks which are a european thing (not in Bavaria though ). Same applies to the USA. And I guess I agree with that. Larger cars are more comfy and usually more practical.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing photos!


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures, seems very quite though, so many skyscrapers but not many office workers walking around.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Possibly because it's still just a huge construction site


----------



## stolpioni (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it just me or does this whole city look like a ghost town/construction site?
I just see skyscrapers and zero people and cars. Is this the typical American downtown or are there areas which are crowded too?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

stolpioni said:


> Is it just me or does this whole city look like a ghost town/construction site?
> I just see skyscrapers and zero people and cars. Is this the typical American downtown or are there areas which are crowded too?


Oh yes there are. Please check this thread later once I'll post some photos (and videos) from some other locations.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Great display, Pansori. Thank you.

Guangzhou is amazing. I have visited city twice, 2007,2008. And change in such a short notice is ...too much too soon....


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Goyazny said:


> Great display, Pansori. Thank you.
> 
> Guangzhou is amazing. I have visited city twice, 2007,2008. And change in such a short notice is ...too much too soon....


Thanks!

True. I haven't been to Guangzhou before but for most part things really looked as if they were built very recently (and I don't just mean Zhujiang New Town). I just got a feleing "wow , this must have been built very recently". So I'm sure it did change alot.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The photos continue...

189. *Guangdong Museum*. One of the four cultural landmarks near the riverfron of Zhujiang New Town. Designed by Rocco Design Architects of Hong Kong and structural engineering by Arup


190. All four cultural landmarks are situated around this open square



191.


192.


193.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

194. Guangdong Museum


195. *New Guangzhou Library*, designed by Guangzhou Design Institute and Japanese firm Nikken Sekkei 


196.


197.


198.


199.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Cumulus (Dec 27, 2008)

Great collection of photos!

Is the glass on the financial centre iridescent of is it just an effect from the camera? If real, that is incredibly cool - very futuristic.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Cumulus said:


> Great collection of photos!
> 
> Is the glass on the financial centre iridescent of is it just an effect from the camera? If real, that is incredibly cool - very futuristic.


I think it's just the lens. I used circular polarizer which sometimes acts funny with some facades.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More...

200. Guangzhou new library.


201.


202. We are next to one of the most iconic and and interesting new buildings in Guangzhou. *Guangzhou Opera House* designed by one of the world's most prominent and renowned architects *Zaha Hadid*. The project cost was around 200 mln. USD. The building recently received an award from American Institute of Architects UK Chapter for the excellence of its outstanding design. That may well become "the" cultural landmark of Guangzhou.


203.


204.


205.


206.


207.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

208. 


209. Concrete is the material! Even once it comes to decorating surfaces. I think it may be a new (or re born old?) trend. Anyway, I love it...


210.


211.


212.


213.


214.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

215. Women dismount their bicycles and wait at the pedestrian crossing



216. ... that may be the reason why. A traffic officer is strictly enforcing the rules and manners of crossing the street in a proper way. Such sight is common at many pedestrian crossings around Guangzhou


217.


218.


219. Entrance to Zhujiang New Town metro station



220. Metro. We're going one stop South to Chigang Pagoda station...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Did you go inside the Opera House? I love Zahas designs but from what Ive read and heard she can be a nightmare to work with and her buildings are usually very impractical.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I didn't make it inside the Opera House. I know I should have but I was so tired and exhausted that I could not think of anything but a metro station at that time. It's one impressive object though.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Time to carry on...

221. Chigang Pagoda metro station


222.
The destination was *Canton Tower*. We're going to go to the upper observation deck located at the height of 433m. It's not a cheap attraction though. The ticket costs 150RMB which is something in the range of 17EUR or 20USD


223.
Panoramic elevator... 108 floors


224. View from the deck at 433m. Weather was far from perfect but I guess it does get worse than that


225.


226. Library and Guangdong Museum


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

227. Zhujiang New Town seen on the other side of the river. This is when you see the monumental and powerful planning of such developments in China. Zhujiang New Town is not unique in this sense. It's just one of many such developments in Chinese cities. In fact, it's just one of a number of such projects planned for Guangzhou alone... and not even the biggest one. This is when you may start realizing the colossal and simply impossible scale of transformation and development that is taking place in China nowadays


228. Residential areas


229. More expensive residential areas


230.


231.
Future residential areas


232.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

233.


234. Opera House


235.


236. Guangdong Museum


237. Library


238. Zhujiang New Town park


239.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

240. *Guangzhou Childrens Palace*, designed by Steffian Bradley Architects (UK)


241.


242. New residential blocks


243.


244.


245. *Guzngzhou International Convention and Exhibition Center*. Some sources say it's the biggest center of such kind in the world with an area of 1 131 000 sq. m. I was unable to find out about the architects involved in making the design.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

246.


247.


248.


249.
Canton Tower upper deck


250.



After this we'll be going back to the street level and make some observations of what's happening near the river and after it gets dark. Of course it's all about skyscrapers and lights.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Time to continue...


251. Near Canton Tower. The area still has a lot of construction fences and is a work in progress


252. The opposite bank of the river


253. Opera House


254.


255. Guangzhou library and Guangdong Museum


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

256. This skyline did not exist just a fe years back. And it's most definitely not the final shape of it. More towers are coming


257.


258.
A very wide and convenient pedestrian walk near the river which has little parks and just lovely environment which is pleasant to be at. Especially in the evening


259. The river is about 600m wide at this location


260. A bunch of girls passed chanting something and carrying a red banner. I have no idea what they were up to 


261. In the evening at around 19:00 a light, sound and fountain show starts. Something of the sort that we see in Hong Kong but slighly different and includes those massive fountains


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

262. IFC


263.


264. Canton Tower has some wicked decorative lighting system. They really wanted to make it extra-cool and they managed to do it


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

265. Fountain show



266. 


267.


268.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More photos...

269. Haixinsha island hosts an amphitheater which was built for the Guangzhou Asian games in 2010. It has eight massive LED screens which are now used for the light and fountain show in the evenings


270.


271. 


272.
Guangdongo Museum


273.


274.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Next is a busy area near the Guangzhou Railway Station. It's got some not so good reputation and internet is full of advice to keep your money close to yourself. Although in realyti there's nothing to be scared of. All it is, is a busy shopping area where you can buy all sorts of cheap stuff. Predominantly fake designer clothes. Quite a few foreigners (both tourists and long-term residents) there as well. All in all this is where many visitors as well as locals would come to do some serious shopping


275.


276. Video of the area





277.


278. One of the shopping centers where you can buy tons of fake goods. I got a Lacoste T-shirt which as of excellent quality. You may get some bargains if buying in larger quantities


279. Food stalls


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

280.


281. 


282.


283.


284.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Back to the quiet and slow-going *Fangcun* area. This area is subject to a development known as *Baietan*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1259309&page=4. Things will change completely over the next few years. I wish that riverside street would be preserved though


285. Morning in Changdi street


286.


287.


288.


289.


290. The cheapest Porsche Panamera in China costs around 124 000 EUR. For comparison, the cheapest option in the EU would be around 68 000 EUR and even less in the US. Chinese, however, are ready to pay much more for luxury


291.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

292. Leatop Plaza and Bank of Guangzhou towers which we've seen before...


293. Zhujiang New Town


294. A block of low-rise apartment buildings between Zhujiang New Town and Tianhe CBD


295. Older folks playing chess/mahjong/card games outside. I have noticed this is happening all around the city in all residential areas


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

296.


297.


298. Street performers


299.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

A short video from the area (Tiyu East Rd. and Tianhe Rd.)





Another video from Tianhe Road


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

good photo shoot !!! thank you


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Tianhe CBD continued

300. Tianhe Road. One of the main avenues crossing the area



301.


302.


303. 


304. 


305. Traffic officers are common at pedestrian crossings during rush hours


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

306. Tiange Road


307.


308.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

309.


310.


311.


312. Driving culture in China has yet to catch up with the standards of more tangible objects. The light vehicle stopped just like that in the middle of a side road. The bus wanted to turn but the car was blocking its way. The bus started to signal using the sound signal while the driver of the light car simply kept ignoring the bus


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

313. Tianhe Road. Evening rush hour


314. 


315. BRT station in the middle of Tiange Road. Guangzhou has one of the largest BRT systems in the world and the largest one in Asia


316.


317.


318. A new X6M in China costs around 2.2 mln RMB which is around 236K EUR


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

319. 195m high Teemtower by P & T Architects & Engineers Ltd.


320. Citic Plaza


321.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

322.


323. 


324. 


325.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Tianhe Road is alright - there are plenty of good-quality shops lining it.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

326. Teemtower


327.


328.


329.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

330. Tiyu West Rd. Lots of greenery around. 


331. Near Citic Plaza and other skyscrapers


332.


333.


----------

